

The IE Problem - aaronbrethorst
http://www.bigdoor.com/blog/the-internet-explorer-problem/

======
smoyer
Hmmm ... I'm going to add a new issue category to our issue tracker that can
be used when a change is needed to support a specific browser. Of the problems
I remember fixing, I'd guess there are 20 IE customizations for each of the
non-IE customizations. I'd love to see some solid metrics but would rather
have a unified development target!

